# Big Crocks



## guzzo (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are some photos of a few big crocks my wife and I have taken at various locations in the NT.

Anyone else got pics of big ones......or small ones. Just thought I would share some for those that don't get to see this sort of thing.

P.s the 3rd and 4th pic is at least 6m or better. I have a 4.1m boat and it is not even close. He killed a full size Water Buff.


----------



## garthy (Apr 23, 2010)

I dont have photos but have seen a couple close up at Boroloola (sp?). I reckon one would have been over 5.5m. Awesome stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 23, 2010)

There are some very big ones out there Garthy......5 mtr is not so uncommon these days


----------



## Lovemydragons (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome. I wish I could see stuff like that in their natural homes, just in a big boat!


----------



## guzzo (Apr 23, 2010)

Not always from a boat haha......here is a footprint I found whilst stroling through a swamp. My footprint (pictured is size 14) this crock would most likely be over 5m.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't see the pic.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry, I hope this works


----------



## Jarden (Apr 23, 2010)

still doesnt work


----------



## guzzo (Apr 23, 2010)

will try again....had this problem once before


----------



## percey39 (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome photos mate. I love the crocs, just wish i could see them on a more regular basis


----------



## jase_ale (Apr 23, 2010)

Good photo's, they're certainly big buggers.


----------



## spanna_spamload (Apr 23, 2010)

photo still not working, we see a fair few big crocs up at edward river in FNQ


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Apr 24, 2010)

nice shot's. bloody beautiful animals, cant wait for the salty in our loungeroom to get that big, well large anyway


----------



## guzzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Surely this will work this time...........


----------



## guzzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Here are some more....The old looking one (ribs showing) has been pushed out of the good territory by younger more dominant crocks.....This can be a dangerous crock if it starts hanging arround boat ramps etc as a starving animal this size is always on the lookout for an easy meal...I find them very interesting but I have a heap of respect too.


----------

